# FINALLY! Opening up a Boudoir studio! question...



## VanessaJulie (Dec 19, 2013)

I love Boudoir Photography, and have built some great clients.
Now that Im opening up a studio I have 28739487 questions!

I usually let my clients go on their Zenfolio album and do their printing and ordering from there. But now Ill have an office where I can display the prints and albums. I think itll increase the sales to do face to face!

My question is, how can I have them look over the photos immediately after the shoot and start buying?
I usually dont like them to see the pictures until I edit them and make them perfect.
I know most people will say get it right in the camera, it usually is. But women have wrinkles and cellulite Id like to fix before I show them the work. 
Would it be weird to have them come back in 20-30 minutes? How do other photographers do it?
Also is there any good person to person proofing program?


----------



## Ritzy (Dec 19, 2013)

I know some photographers in my area have the client come back a few days later and go through the process of proofing and ordering. Gives them a chance to make the changes they need. This is the first chance the clients have at seeing the images. Thats just my experience from talking with photographers in my area.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 19, 2013)

Of those 28739487 questions, don't ask that one about needing a fluffer on here. You'll get WAY too many volunteers, lol.

I would think that ritzy's suggestion to schedule a consultation before they leave the shoot to review them. Make it two business days to give you time.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 19, 2013)

If you want them to look over photos immediately, then you have to figure out how to do a rough edit very very fast. Try to boil a rough edit down to a photoshop action or two. Heavy on the blurring and smoothing. Carefully set expectations, "this is a mockup, not the real thing" enough to let them pick poses more or less objectively, without obsessing over moles and wrinkles.

You have a little time, they're dressing and so on. You could arrange a little more time by pairing sessions with a massage, a facial, a pedicure, and work with someone who'll perform that work in your studio.

This has a couple advantages: this buys you an hour to do a more complete edit on one or two pictures, and it converts the more or less ordinary "boudoir photoshoot" product into a luxury experience product.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2013)

ritzy said:


> I know some photographers in my area have the client come back a few days later and go through the process of proofing and ordering. Gives them a chance to make the changes they need. This is the first chance the clients have at seeing the images. Thats just my experience from talking with photographers in my area.


What he said! ^^  You do NOT want them to see the images right away.  There are several reasons for this; you want time to do at least basic cropping, leveling and colour correction on your images so that they have your 'look' to them, which, after all, is what the client is paying you for, and also, it adds an air of anticipation and mystery, especially for a boudoir session.  When you do your initial consult with the client, explain that it typically takes X-Y days/weeks to process their shoot (it also doesn't hurt if they think that in part this is because you're very busy), and that when they arrive for their shoot, you will schedule a proofing session.  In-person proofing is proven to increase print sales significantly; take advantage of the fact that you have this option!


----------



## kathyt (Dec 19, 2013)

To properly edit boudoir images, you are going to need time to edit them. Your not a one-hour photo. Clients can wait a couple days to have a professional looking gallery waiting for them. I NEVER show unedited images to clients. Ever! Especially boudoir. Take the time to edit them the right way, and it will show in your sales.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 19, 2013)

I also wouldn't show them the shots, because what if there's a fat wrinkle on their back that they see and don't say anything about, but when you give them the pics you've edited it out and they get angry or discouraged because they think you think they're not pretty just the way they are or some crap.

They might not even say anything. They just won't come back to you.

I'm not saying it's gonna happen, but I think it's a possibility. 

Don't show them the man behind the curtain. Just let them see the final product.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah I would schedule a return appointment, have them come in sit them down offer them something to drink and show off there wonderful images. For some women it's a nervous thing to do and there worried about there bodies as it is, you don't want someone in that state to maybe see a shot that just didn't show them off in a flattering way. This way you can show them maybe books or albums that they may want to have ordered to put there photos in for there significant other.


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2013)

No doubt, it would be nice being able to tap into the excitement of doing the shoot by selling right then and there.
But, it takes time to put the finishing touches on an image that was made as close to right as possible in the camera.

The only way I can see that you could do what you want would be if you had someone else that could do the necessary editing during the shoot.

Scheduling the proofing session should be done at the same time the shoot is booked.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 19, 2013)

VanessaJulie said:


> I have 28739487 questions!



Sorry, because of a bizarre limitation built into the programming language your only allowed 28739486 Questions.



> I usually let my clients go on their Zenfolio album and do their printing and ordering from there. But now Ill have an office where I can display the prints and albums. I think itll increase the sales to do face to face!
> 
> My question is, how can I have them look over the photos immediately after the shoot and start buying?
> I usually dont like them to see the pictures until I edit them and make them perfect.
> ...



Not a pro myself but I think I would follow the crowd on this one, give yourself some time to edit the photos first and have them come back in afterwards.


----------

